# Cruz ereader



## DianaHunter (Jun 1, 2011)

I did a quick search and didn't see anyone who has the Cruz. I can't be the only one! I just got it two weeks ago and am having fun playing with it. Since it uses the Android operating system, I can download all the apps my husband has on his phone. In fact, it can do everything his phone can -- except make a phone call. 

The only thing I'm finding hard to get used to is the fact that it's pressure-sensitive rather than a simple finger-swipe. It doesn't come with a stylus although the online instructions suggest using one. I dug an old one I had from my (now) ancient PalmPilot and it works just fine for turning pages!

I'm new to the boards...nice to meet everyone 
Diana


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

You can go over to Mobileread forums and find most types of ereaders there plus lots of information on them.


----------



## spitzlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Mu husband has one - he hates it. He has a very difficult time connecting to the web on it.
I have it now - going to see if I can figure out what is wrong with it


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

spitzlvr said:


> Mu husband has one - he hates it. He has a very difficult time connecting to the web on it.
> I have it now - going to see if I can figure out what is wrong with it


That's a bummer. Sooner or later here, I'd like a tablet I can load Kindle software on as an alt reading/surfing/writing platform. Might try the Asus one, but the Cruz sounded like an inexpensive option.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome, Diana. Enjoy the boards and your Cruz. I have an early Kobo, but looking for more advanced now.


----------

